# Tank wars, what to get



## Snape of Vape (23/11/15)

So I've been out of the rta part of things for a long time, I've got a subtank that I barely use but the Reo has been what I use on a daily basis. I've had an aqua v2 which I preferred for along time, also had kayfun lites etc. 

What's the current best and brightest? I'm not big on the cloud part of things, just want something with consistent performance, great flavour and easy to refill. 

I was thinking of getting a billow v2 nano and/or a goblin mini. Any thoughts? The non nano billow? I am worried that the non nano billow will be too big to carry around. Will be used on either a Ipv d2 or hana or maybe getting the sx mini. Otherwise I might as well get another Reo... 

I'd appreciate some input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

*cough*getanotherReo*cough*

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kev mac (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> So I've been out of the rta part of things for a long time, I've got a subtank that I barely use but the Reo has been what I use on a daily basis. I've had an aqua v2 which I preferred for along time, also had kayfun lites etc.
> 
> What's the current best and brightest? I'm not big on the cloud part of things, just want something with consistent performance, great flavour and easy to refill.
> 
> ...


My faves at the moment are the goblin mini and bellus.Great flavor on both.An off the wall choice is the fountain, it's a squank tank with incredible flavor and is pretty cheap, also easy to build almost a cross between an RDA and rta that holds 5 mil in the squank bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Hi @Snape of Vape - pretty much in the same position as you
I have not tried the new tanks of today

Am using the Lemo1 - but its very similar i guess to the Kayfun. I just like the flavour and consistemcy for low power restrictive lung hits on the fruity menthols

Lemo2 was okay. But not as "sharp". The top fill was a win but for me. i found however that this tank often dribbled a bit of juice. Couldnt figure it out but the vape itself was not sharp enough for me to really put more effort in. 

I tiried the Taifun 2 GT - very nice and good flavour. Tightish draw. But it is quite big. 

Will be interested to hear the comments on this thread as it develops.

Seems that the popular ones are Billow, Aromamizer, Bellus, Ucrown. I may have missed some. I know some folk really like the Goliath V2


----------



## Snape of Vape (23/11/15)

Thanks for the replies so far. 
@DoubleD I mentioned it in there because I know someone suggests getting another Reo in every topic, even if you ask about starting out, there will be a guy suggesting a Reo.
@kev mac Thanks, is the goblin difficult to build on and refill? I've read that it works nicely for single coil builds as well? 
@Silver I'm also a fruity menthol person, doesn't matter what other stuff I try, I tend to go back to a type of fruit menthol flavour, that's why I'm not sure really what to get. The custard people like the 200w devices with quad coils and 7 batteries, I don't see the point in that with the juice that I prefer. I've added the Billow to the cart and a goblin mini, will give it till month end and then make the final call based on what people suggest or other posts and reviews.


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> @DoubleD I mentioned it in there because I know someone suggests getting another Reo in every topic, even if you ask about starting out, there will be a guy suggesting a Reo.
> @kev mac Thanks, is the goblin difficult to build on and refill? I've read that it works nicely for single coil builds as well?
> @Silver I'm also a fruity menthol person, doesn't matter what other stuff I try, I tend to go back to a type of fruit menthol flavour, that's why I'm not sure really what to get. The custard people like the 200w devices with quad coils and 7 batteries, I don't see the point in that with the juice that I prefer. I've added the Billow to the cart and a goblin mini, will give it till month end and then make the final call based on what people suggest or other posts and reviews.



Hi @Snape of Vape - i get more pleasure from the fruity menthols at lower power and on single coil. I like restricted lung hits and taking long slow drags. I just use a bit higher nic and i am happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (23/11/15)

Aromamizer gets my vote...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> So I've been out of the rta part of things for a long time, I've got a subtank that I barely use but the Reo has been what I use on a daily basis. I've had an aqua v2 which I preferred for along time, also had kayfun lites etc.
> 
> What's the current best and brightest? I'm not big on the cloud part of things, just want something with consistent performance, great flavour and easy to refill.
> 
> ...



I really am trying to love tanks because they are nice for mindless vaping... and I have to say the Bellus ticks most of the box's for me... and apart from the great flavour I love the fact I can remove the bottom and rewick it without emptying the juice. I also suggest a bottom fill at the same time because the top fill causes a leak on one of mine while the other one is fine?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> So I've been out of the rta part of things for a long time, I've got a subtank that I barely use but the Reo has been what I use on a daily basis. I've had an aqua v2 which I preferred for along time, also had kayfun lites etc.
> 
> What's the current best and brightest? I'm not big on the cloud part of things, just want something with consistent performance, great flavour and easy to refill.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty similar in that I use a Reo or a n other mech squonker all day every day.
I've never really liked tanks (I've tried a few) but they were a solution before I started using Bottom feeders.
I do have a couple of regulated devices,one is the subox mini and I don't mind the tank that came with it at all,I use the rebuildable deck.
On the other I have a Bellus and I'm very impressed with it,for me the flavour is very good and I find it pretty easy to build coils on it and I normally hate dual coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> @DoubleD I mentioned it in there because I know someone suggests getting another Reo in every topic, even if you ask about starting out, there will be a guy suggesting a Reo.
> @kev mac Thanks, is the goblin difficult to build on and refill? I've read that it works nicely for single coil builds as well?
> @Silver I'm also a fruity menthol person, doesn't matter what other stuff I try, I tend to go back to a type of fruit menthol flavour, that's why I'm not sure really what to get. The custard people like the 200w devices with quad coils and 7 batteries, I don't see the point in that with the juice that I prefer. I've added the Billow to the cart and a goblin mini, will give it till month end and then make the final call based on what people suggest or other posts and reviews.



The goblin mini is easy to build and wick, but refilling is a pain. It has a bottom fill screw.
Bellus is probably the most popular tank right now. Also check out the OVS Crius, there is a new version with velocity style deck so its very easy to build on and the wicking seems easier than a Bellus.
Both has easy top fill, but be careful with the Bellus as it can leak if it is not wicked properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (23/11/15)

I would recommend the Kangertech Subtank Mini with RBA the old staple tank. Wonderful with 2.5 ID 3 spaced wraps 24G Kanthal and Scottish roll wicking. I try new tanks but I always return to the mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (23/11/15)

*Gobin Mini* - Easy to build, a bit tricky to wick, small and compact, crap to refill
*Bellus* - Easy to build, easy to wick, easy to refill, not so small
*Aromamizer *- Easy to build, very easy to wick, easy to refill, quite big
*Billow 2* - Easy to build, easy to wick, easy to refill, not so small (unless you go the Nano route)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> @DoubleD I mentioned it in there because I know someone suggests getting another Reo in every topic, even if you ask about starting out, there will be a guy suggesting a Reo.



Was only joking around mate, hence the "*cough*"  

My vote goes to the Bellus and/or Goblin Mini. Good luck with your tank search

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (23/11/15)

No mention of the mutation x Mt-RTA? 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (23/11/15)

Wasn't aware of them @wazarmoto would you recommend them? 

Thanks @DoubleD I know, just tried to put that option out there before it gets suggested. Although I did spend some time today on reosmods looking at a SL LP grand  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/15)

wazarmoto said:


> No mention of the mutation x Mt-RTA?



I was disappointed with it... nothing special. I would rank it with the also ran tanks.


----------



## wazarmoto (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Wasn't aware of them @wazarmoto would you recommend them?
> 
> Thanks @DoubleD I know, just tried to put that option out there before it gets suggested. Although I did spend some time today on reosmods looking at a SL LP grand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


When it comes to tanks, it's different strokes for different folks I guess. I'm happy with it being my first rank and all. Wicking I get right everytime. Plus being 4ml it's perfect. Not having to commit so much juice to one tank. Unless you're an adv type of vaper. 


Rob Fisher said:


> I was disappointed with it... nothing special. I would rank it with the also ran tanks.


I'm happy with it hey Rob. I'd obviously like to try other tanks if I had the budget. But this tank being relatively leak free for me and really great on flavor, I'm super happy. Just wasn't happy with the standard drip top.


----------



## kev mac (23/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> @DoubleD I mentioned it in there because I know someone suggests getting another Reo in every topic, even if you ask about starting out, there will be a guy suggesting a Reo.
> @kev mac Thanks, is the goblin difficult to build on and refill? I've read that it works nicely for single coil builds as well?
> @Silver I'm also a fruity menthol person, doesn't matter what other stuff I try, I tend to go back to a type of fruit menthol flavour, that's why I'm not sure really what to get. The custard people like the 200w devices with quad coils and 7 batteries, I don't see the point in that with the juice that I prefer. I've added the Billow to the cart and a goblin mini, will give it till month end and then make the final call based on what people suggest or other posts and reviews.


The Goblin Mini is not too difficult to build,it comes w/an adapter for single coil builds as well as a ton of extras.I add that if I can build on it w/ my poor eyes anyone can do it. Good luck with what you decide on.


----------



## jguile415 (24/11/15)

+ 1 vote for Bellus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (24/11/15)

+1 for Youde Bellus. Really is a great tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/11/15)

Why dont you look at the new smok tfv4 mini?? Nice top fill! Awesome flavor







You get a lot of coils. You also get a rebuildable single and dual coil. 

Best of all is you also get a adapter to put into the air hole to make it a mouth to lung vape

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lim (24/11/15)

The TFV4s have my vote, but the Starre I am trying recently is also not bad, less juice chows, and still good flavours.


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/11/15)

Are the TFV4 coils really $4.50 a coil??
I'm still leaning towards the Billow V2, just want to check the single coil setup on those.

The TFV4 looks nice but it seems to be a serious sub-ohm, high wattage kinda tank?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (26/11/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Are the TFV4 coils really $4.50 a coil??
> I'm still leaning towards the Billow V2, just want to check the single coil setup on those.
> 
> The TFV4 looks nice but it seems to be a serious sub-ohm, high wattage kinda tank?



I have both. Yes dem coils are expensive. And yes the tfv4 wants 80+Watts on all stock coils.
The billow is by and far the best tank i've ever used. (Crown is in there also)


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/11/15)

Billow V2 don't have a single coil setup.It is a dual coil RTA.

But it is a really nice tank.


----------



## stevie g (26/11/15)

+1 bellus.

Ask yourself what nic percentage you want to use as new generation tanks like the bellus make 1.5mg seem like 3mg and 3mg like 6mg you get my drift.


----------



## stevie g (26/11/15)

Not too popular but the Cthulhu v2 is for me the best tank i have used i totally love it. And it has a single coil deck with a draw similar to the subtank mini V2 (dual airholes).


----------



## Lim (26/11/15)

Mmm.. should get my hand on a crown and try...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (1/12/15)

Thanks for the input, ordered the billow, looking forward to it arriving! 

Also ordered a couple hundred millilitres of juice, first batch arrived today. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the input, ordered the billow, looking forward to it arriving!
> 
> Also ordered a couple hundred millilitres of juice, first batch arrived today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have the TFV4 Mini, Bellus, Goblin v2 and Billow v2. I'm currently running the dual RBA on the TFV4 and it performing really well but for me the Billow is the one I use most. If I lost them all the Billow is the one I'd get first. 

Good choice @Snape of Vape you're going to love it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/12/15)

Thanks for all the suggestions!
Got my Billow V2 last week and picked it up from post office today, wicked and busy using it now! Very happy with it so far, great tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (22/12/15)

crius kills them all


----------



## jasonb (22/12/15)

Been eyeing this baby for days, eventually pulled the trigger. Couldn't take it any more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (22/12/15)

Looks like a crius clone lol


----------



## MorneW (22/12/15)

@jasonb where did u order it from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/12/15)

Griffin looks awesome. Looks a lot like a crius with some refinement. If it's anything like the crius, then I'm definitely getting one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonb (22/12/15)

MorneW said:


> @jasonb where did u order it from?


Pre-order from Fasttech, so it will only be here mid to end January.
@Yusuf Cape Vaper, the reviews all compare it to the Crius, they've traded juice capacity for a larger build deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

